# It's Time.....



## SELFBOW (Jul 5, 2012)

<EMBED SRC="http://games.webgamedesign.com/free/counter2-1.swf?title=SC%20Opener&count=down&time=1345021200000&bgc=0x0077cc&bgb=1&bgd=0&bc=0xcccccc&bb=1&bd=0&tc=0xcccccc&tb=1&td=1&uc=0x99ccff&ub=1&ud=2&nc=0x333333&nb=1&nd=0" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" NAME="Free Counter" ALIGN=MIDDLE WIDTH=500 HEIGHT=100 quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" allowFullScreen="false" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">

<EMBED SRC="http://games.webgamedesign.com/free/counter2-1.swf?title=Ga%20Opener&count=down&time=1347094800000&bgc=0x33ff00&bgb=1&bgd=0&bc=0x3333ff&bb=1&bd=0&tc=0xcccccc&tb=1&td=1&uc=0x99ccff&ub=1&ud=2&nc=0x000000&nb=1&nd=0" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" NAME="Free Counter" ALIGN=MIDDLE WIDTH=500 HEIGHT=100 quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" allowFullScreen="false" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 6, 2012)

Sweet video Martin!  That "chill in the air" part is kinda depressing right now though!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2012)

BB, that was an awesome video! Thumbs up, dude!


----------



## Knee Deep (Jul 6, 2012)

Cool video man!! And lovin that countdown timer. Its just movin too slow.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 6, 2012)

Great video. Good tune too, who is that?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 14, 2012)

I guess we better get this back up top. Don't want anyone to miss opening day. Little League All Stars still has me Tied up. Been driving back and forth to Augusta all week. My bow is getting an itch for some pig hunting. Mike


----------



## gurn (Jul 15, 2012)

That was ah goodin Martin. Yankeys and all in it.   If I knew I was gonna be on ah movie i would have taken more time with my makeup and purdy up ah bit 
That was sweet seein the bear doin the fire pole slide, Them gota be hard ta hit.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 22, 2012)

SC is getting close now. Trail cams go out this week. Im getting ready to get the jump on y'all!


----------



## ErickS (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice video Martin. 
Urban archery starts Sept 1st for some of the big cities here in Va., Chesapeake being one of them


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah buddy!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2012)

Gonna be a hot, muggy, buggy and sweatty early season. 


I can't wait.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jul 30, 2012)

Great video....Can't wait!


----------



## Robert Warnock (Jul 30, 2012)

Great Job!!


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 31, 2012)

yep...... gettin the farm all cleaned up and gettin ready to hang stands.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jul 31, 2012)

OUTSTANDING!  Loved it.  Who performs that song?  Loved it too. 

Better stock up on Thermacell pads and butane cylinders cause them bugs is gonna be bad thru Halloween I'll bet!


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 7, 2012)

This time next Tuesday I'll probably have a few butterflies as I will be at it Wed am


----------



## Badddwithabow (Aug 7, 2012)

lol my bows.... i mean boys watched it with me and they are convinced they are tv stars now that they saw themselves in a movie on the computer lol... can't wait to get to it....


----------



## gtfisherman (Aug 8, 2012)

It's been a few years since I made the SC opener. Loved hunting early season deer there though!!! Man you bring back memories. 

Only a month left in Ga though!!! Thank God.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 18, 2012)

20 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 18, 2012)

I havent hunted in SC yet. Goin in Ga today though...


----------



## C.J. Pearson (Aug 18, 2012)

Great Video Martin... Gettin anxious


----------



## gregg dudley (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## bbb6765 (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 19, 2012)

Plowed plots for the first time yesterday. I'm gettin excited now.


----------



## Blueridge (Aug 20, 2012)

good one.  just around the corner.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 27, 2012)

Ive made one attempt in SC so far. Just not super excited about it. I have much better pics from Ga. I have a nice 8 and a  10 w mass over there on cam and the 8 has been visiting real close to dark but not coming around alot. Hes been full bone since wednesday. The 10 was starting to shed then but still had it all over "hanging" in Sundays pic.A smaller 4 pt has one tine showing...


----------



## Necedah (Aug 27, 2012)

Great video Martin 
Now I'm ready.

Dave


----------



## markland (Aug 29, 2012)

Bout time to start working on another one Martin!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 29, 2012)

markland said:


> Bout time to start working on another one Martin!



X's 2


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 29, 2012)

Man, that's awesome...got my blood a pumpin'.   Got to check my simmons and make sure they're ready....might need to take inventory on some arras too....


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 29, 2012)

Jayin J said:


> Man, that's awesome...got my blood a pumpin'.   Got to check my simmons and make sure they're ready....might need to take inventory on some arras too....



nu huh........


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Sep 6, 2012)

2 more wake ups!  Yahoo!


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 6, 2012)

TIMBERGHOST said:


> 2 more wake ups!  Yahoo!



I more is more likely for me. I will not sleep good a'toll tomorrow night.....


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Sep 6, 2012)

You can always catch a nap in the stand or blind like I always do...


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 6, 2012)

I usually wake up as they are walkin off too....


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 6, 2012)

TIMBERGHOST said:


> You can always catch a nap in the stand or blind like I always do...





Jayin J said:


> I usually wake up as they are walkin off too....



I believe that is part of the enjoyment of the hunt!!!! just little naps....honestly, I hear much better with my eyes shut........


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 7, 2012)

I'll be up late tonight checking and re-checking my equipment, sharpening and re-sharpening broadheads, layin clothes out, getting boots ready, waxing up the string, only to get a couple hours sleep.  I already feel a Saturday mid-day nap in my future.


----------



## markland (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm gonna have a late night as well with driving down to the lease and getting camp setup, but no time for naps tomorrow got to get to bear proofing everything down there and find a better spot to hunt sat afternoon!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 7, 2012)

Had to watch it one last time. Good times are ahead.


----------



## markland (Sep 11, 2012)

Well get busy on the next one now, I believe you may have some material to start working with, correct?


----------

